# Marijuana



## amk81 (28 Sep 2010)

Ok...I'm sure I will get a lot of "you don't belong here" etc etc answers but I'm going to ask anyway. 
I've smoked marijuana regularly for a while and within the past little while decided to stop (personal reasons, wife pregnant, etc). Coincidentally, I am in the first stages of the recruitment process for the CF reserves.  I have my medical in the next few weeks...so here are my questions:

Was anyone else in the same boat as me in terms of recently stopping smoking and then having to do the urine test?
Does the urine test, in fact, test for THC (I've heard conflicting answers)?

Thanks a lot...and I know...smoking pot is illegal and bad. I've since quit and won't be doing it anymore.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Sep 2010)

You could read our topics on "DRUGS" as well as those that others have posted that deal with "marijuana".


Topic Locked.


----------



## wzk (12 Jan 2011)

Ok so I've gone through everything except the interview, and one thing that still bothers me is that I think I wrote down that I didn't do weed, when in fact I did it twice on two occasions about 6 years ago. I talked to a friend that I know that was in the army reserves for 8 years and he told me that it's better I lie anyway since everyone he knew lied, I personally don't feel comfortable with this. But I have no clue what to do, am I pretty much screwed? If I told them now, they will probably think I'm lying. If I don't tell them, they might find out somehow and I will probably be screwed even more.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jan 2011)

Was there a question there?   ???

Your "buddy" in the Res is full of crap.

Call the CFRC and tell them now, do not wait until the interview.  People make mistakes.

Read through the _several_ threads here on drug use and joining the Forces.  I can guarantee that there are many people who smoked pot before joining, admitted it and still got in.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Jan 2011)

Don't they still ask what controlled substances you've done in the interview? They did for me, perfect time to come clean.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Jan 2011)

wzk,...this is your one and only warning about making new profiles, did you read the site guidelines or or you not "too picky" about that either?



			
				wle1 said:
			
		

> Yeah www.forces.ca, http://www.forces.ca.... Doesn't matter how I type it, it still doesn't work.
> 
> But as far as other trades go...
> 
> ...



I guessed you nailed the clothes though, well at least good enough to be a combat engineer 



			
				wil_86 said:
			
		

> Alright so I've pretty much done everything (CFAT, PT, Medical, application forms) except the job interview. I have no idea what to expect, I tried contacting the unit that I want to join to see if they could help me out but they haven't returned my call, and they seem to not pick up the phone (it's been a week). Maybe they're busy or something.
> 
> So yeah, what should I be expecting at the interview? What kind of clothes would be appropriate for someone applying for a job as a combat engineer?


----------

